# After-market parts for the W8 available?



## logitech (Nov 15, 2002)

I was wondering if companies like Neuspeed were offering upgrade packages against the W8 yet. Any ideas?


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: After-market parts for the W8 available? (logitech)*

Neuspeed = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Schrick will grind you some custom high-performance cams for you.
GIAC (iirc) has a tuning chip for the W8.
With a custom intake/exhaust and the above mods, imo, you'd be looking at around 320hp+.


----------



## logitech (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: After-market parts for the W8 available? (candywhitepassat)*

Does Shrick have a website I can view? It's a W8 with sports package. 
Thanks!


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: After-market parts for the W8 available? (logitech)*

http://www.schrick.com


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: After-market parts for the W8 available? (logitech)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was wondering if companies like Neuspeed were offering upgrade packages against the W8 yet. Any ideas? [HR][/HR]​Don't expect too much. The small production numbers (MAYBE 10,000 cars produced for model years 2002 and 2003) will keep aftermarket pickins' slim for W8's. Cosmetic parts (aero pieces, wheels, etc.) are available, but don't hold your breath for a plethora of serious engine mods.
Here's the one ECU chip tuner: http://www.hs-elektronik.com/datenblatt-e/vw-passat00-40w8-275ps-370nm.html.
Here's the Tiptronic chip tuner: http://www.giacusa.com/
No coilovers found...yet.


----------

